# PINS this weekend



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

A buddy and I are going to try PINS this weekend. Anyone else gonna be there? Any suggestions?


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Went 9 miles down. The usual whiting bite but nothing bigger. Weather was decent enough.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

We went about 20 miles down. Mostly same as you. Also caught some pompano and skipjacks in 2nd gut. And a big stingray out past the 3rd.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

dchimitt said:


> We went about 20 miles down. Mostly same as you. Also caught some pompano and skipjacks in 2nd gut. And a big stingray out past the 3rd.


any size or numbers to the pompano?
snookered


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i went to the rocks and back. it was crazy slow.


i didn't see a single bird dive on bait...60 miles down, 60 miles back.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Now I'm questioning whether they were pompano or not. Shaped like them. And they were about 5-8". They had bright yellow tails.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Just looked at a ruler. They were more like 10 to 12" long


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

Lots of baby jacks in the surf right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

